# Beach Day!!!!



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Aloha Everyone,

I just wanted to share Chloe's first day at the beach. I have to say it was the best day I had with her since I got her. At first I thought she wouldn’t like it because when I take her to stores she is always little scared. Well I was wrong, she ran, she jet skied, and she boogie boarded!! Of course she got very dirty since the beach where we can jetski is not the best.
I was so shocked when I bathed her that her hair did not knot, had a few
twigs but really not bad at all. I took a picture in her little aloha dress prior and pictures during.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice! I'm glad you both enjoyed yourselves at the beach - can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Sounds like a wonderful day. So where are the pics?  I wanna see Chloe in her bikini!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Sounds like a wonderful time! Can't wait to see pictures!

Linda


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

ok so I hit Submit prior to adding phots, but I fixed. She doesn't have
a bikini but she does have a itsy bitsy polka dot life vest:HistericalSmiley: Next time we go I get a better picture.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

yay looks like both of you had an awesome day on the beach!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

OH MY!!!!! The last picture she looks like some sand creature that like crawled up outta the sand hahahhaaha.

Very cute! I bet you had a fun time bathing her after that! I am thinking about taking Nelson down to the beach when we go on vacation just to see if he likes it. We took Andy once and he wasn't much of a fan.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh my gosh how fun!!! I love the shot of her on the jet ski. Awesome!!! 

Izzy says she wants to come visit - the jet ski looks like daddy's motorcycle but on the water. And she loves riding on daddy's motor cycle!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love these pictures! :wub: It looks like she had a great beach day. 
We have that same life jacket. 
I really regret not taking my girls down on the beach while I was in Gulfport.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

lol!! Go Chloe Go!!! She is such a baby!! I just want to kiss and hug on her. Great photos!!!!

Which island are you on? 

I"m always telling my husband "lets move to hawaii" and he says "yes!" and then I say "but you'll have to pay US Taxes" and then he says "never mind" Lol!! oh well. (he's not a US citizen and isn't rushing to become one because of the worldwide tax issue)..


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

awwwww, what great pix! looks like a super fun day at the beach. don't you just love that portable xpen i think i recognized in one pic?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG -- she looks like she's having so much fun and really, really, really enjoying herself. Chloe is precious (even when dirty). Wish I had been on the beach with you. When we lived in Southern California, Lacie loved going to the beach.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh my gosh!!!! She is so cute! I wish the water were warmer up here so that Hunter could enjoy those activities - he just gets his little chicken legs wet. Don't you feel so satisfied that she had a great day when you bath them and the tub/sink fills with sand!?!??


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

iheartbisou said:


> lol!! Go Chloe Go!!! She is such a baby!! I just want to kiss and hug on her. Great photos!!!!
> 
> Which island are you on?
> 
> I"m always telling my husband "lets move to hawaii" and he says "yes!" and then I say "but you'll have to pay US Taxes" and then he says "never mind" Lol!! oh well. (he's not a US citizen and isn't rushing to become one because of the worldwide tax issue)..


 
We live on Oahu. Thanks for enjoying my little girl.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

tamizami said:


> awwwww, what great pix! looks like a super fun day at the beach. don't you just love that portable xpen i think i recognized in one pic?


Yes that is a portable xpen and love it. My DH didn't understand why I needed it until we got to the beach. Everyone was asking where we got it. You would think he bought it. Oh by the way I adore your fluffs.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

LOVE these pics!! She looks SO happy! 

I love a dirty malt - especially if I' not the one who has to bathe them!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

wooflife said:


> Oh my gosh how fun!!! I love the shot of her on the jet ski. Awesome!!!
> 
> Izzy says she wants to come visit - the jet ski looks like daddy's motorcycle but on the water. And she loves riding on daddy's motor cycle!!!


Wow! Does Izzy really go on the bike?! I am _very_ curious! Does she have a little side car? 




MandyMc65 said:


> LOVE these pics!! She looks SO happy!
> 
> *I love a dirty malt - especially if I' not the one who has to bathe them*!


:HistericalSmiley:Agreed! 

That's exactly what I was thinking! Lol!

Great beach day pics! Looks like so much fun!
HAWAII! :chili:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'll bet you had fun getting that sand out of her hair. lol Looks like you had a lot of fun


----------



## Twinkle (Apr 24, 2010)

haha looks like someone had a good time


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Mary, what great pictures!!! I can see what a fun time you all had at the beach.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Holy cow, Chloe boogie boarded and jetskiied? WOW!!! How adorable is she with all that sand on her!!! I guess she really did have fuunnnnn!!!!!!!! Actually, fun is an understatement. She looks like she had the TIME OF HER LIFE!!! Love Hawaii!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my gosh what an incredibly fun day!!! Chloe is having a blast! And I'm betting she slept really really well that night. :wub: She is beyond precious and my 3 are pouting because we don't have a beach near us. Zoe's been to a dog friendly beach on a lake, but the other two have yet to experience sand between their toes...and hair.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*Your baby is adorable...I wish my little girl would get in the water. I take her to the beach and she climbs on my shoulder not to get wet.*


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

those r soo cute!! she looks like she had soo much fun!!!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I really enjoyed these pictures.:aktion033: She looks like such a happy girl having all that fun at the beach.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh that looks like fun.


----------



## Myah's mom (May 19, 2010)

Looks like she had a blast! Amazing that she cleaned up so nice for you. I would have thought that would have been a huge chore. Glad it was an easy job so she can go again. Yeah what fun!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

i love the beach, how much fun!!!:chili::chili:
looks like she had the BEST time!!:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Chloe loos like she had a great time! My Chloe wants to join your Chloe on the beaches of Hawaii.


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

OMG, Chloe is cuteness galore! She looks like she had a BLAST!! I wish I could be at the beach!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*that MUST BE DOGGIE-HEAVEN! 
what a gorgeous little, speeding sweetheart.










great pictures of a fantastic day out.

*


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

What great pics... guess you have a malt who's NOT afraid of the water - she just looked filled with joy!!!! Glad you guys had such an amazing day and thank you so much for sharing those wonderful pics (loved loved loved the dirty ones)!!!!!! Yo Go, Chloe!!!!!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Chloe!! Oh my goodness!! You got SO dirty!! and you still looked so adorable! :wub: It looks like you guys had an amazing time! I love that she's an adventurer!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

How cute that she went on the jet ski and boogie board! Looks like she had a blast!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awesome awesome awesome!!! love the beach... your baby is DARLING!!!! please share more of that cutie pie...

Kat


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

That is so cool!!! I wish they let dogs on the beaches around here. I LOVE Hawaii.


----------

